# Just picked up a 2007 F800S



## asimpkinsjr (Apr 18, 2013)

In love with this bike... if you are looking for a bike and want to put it on layaway this winter, go to National Powersports...I was able to put the bike on layaway and make payments over the winter, great prices too!

www.nationalpowersports.net


----------



## AbbyJones (Jun 18, 2013)

good one:angel:


----------

